# windows ce 6.0 laptop



## janew15 (Dec 27, 2010)

can anyone help? bought a laptop from china on windows ce 6.0 system and i cant install internet security harddrive portable wireless internet or anything .any help or suggestions out there thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

What is the Specs of the Laptop as CE should only be used on minimalist systems whereas XP is usually used on most systems


----------

